#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > TECHNIEK >  >  Speaker voorzien van powercon

## Beckers Entertainment

Hallo tezamen,

Ik ben momenteel de mogelijkheden aan het bekijken om mijn huidige toppen (db Technologies flexsys F12) te voorzien van powercon in en uitgangen.
Wat is de veiligste en beste methode om dit te doen?
Het liefste houdt ik ook de normale eurostekker in het kastje voor het geval ik de powercon vergeet en hem makkelijker verkoopbaar maak.
Ik snap niet waarom fabrikanten niet standaard een powercon inbouwen in dit soort speakers. Is toch veel makkelijker om een universeel, betrouwbaar systeem te hebben.

Zijn hier dus mensen die dit ook al gedaan hebben?

http://img638.imageshack.us/img638/403/img0157ci.jpg

----------


## gateway

> Hallo tezamen,
> 
> Ik ben momenteel de mogelijkheden aan het bekijken om mijn huidige toppen (db Technologies flexsys F12) te voorzien van powercon in en uitgangen.
> Wat is de veiligste en beste methode om dit te doen?
> Het liefste houdt ik ook de normale eurostekker in het kastje voor het geval ik de powercon vergeet en hem makkelijker verkoopbaar maak.
> Ik snap niet waarom fabrikanten niet standaard een powercon inbouwen in dit soort speakers. Is toch veel makkelijker om een universeel, betrouwbaar systeem te hebben.
> 
> Zijn hier dus mensen die dit ook al gedaan hebben?
> 
> http://img638.imageshack.us/img638/403/img0157ci.jpg



lijkt me gevaarlijk, want op het moment dat jij je speaker voedt met powercon, staat er ook 230 Volt op de pinnetjes van je euro!

Tenzij je een relaisschakeling gaat inbouwen die dit verhindert, is het gewoon onveilig tenzij je de euro eruit haalt.

Wat je zou kunnen doen is de euro erin laten, en alleen een powercon uit erop maken.

----------


## Davy Gabriels

> Het liefste houdt ik ook de normale eurostekker in het kastje voor het geval ik de powercon vergeet



Enige veilige manier is zoals gezegd via een relaisschakeling, maar vind ik nogal lullig voor zo'n klein kastje.

Nu je de kast toch open hebt liggen, maak dan ook even foto's van de binnenzijde, achterkant van de speakers bv.

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

http://img109.imageshack.us/img109/2149/img0158zr.jpg

http://img709.imageshack.us/img709/4720/img0157c.jpg

http://img294.imageshack.us/img294/4162/img0160e.jpg

Dat er spanning komt op de euro-stekker was iets wat ik mij zelf ook al bedacht had en ook de reden waarom ik eigenlijk om hulp vraag.
Enige twijfelpunt is het feit dat de garantie vervalt wanneer ik zelf powercon ga inbouwen. Weet niet of het me dat wel waard is.
In ieder geval wel bedankt voor de informatie!

----------


## sparky

> Hallo tezamen,
> 
> 
> Ik snap niet waarom fabrikanten niet standaard een powercon inbouwen in dit soort speakers. Is toch veel makkelijker om een universeel, betrouwbaar systeem te hebben.
> 
> 
> http://img638.imageshack.us/img638/403/img0157ci.jpg



Soundprojects gebruikt CEE, Meyer en Qube bijvoorbeeld, gebruiken powercon.

Dus het gebeurt heus wel hoor.

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Duurdere reeksen van dB hebben het ook.
Maar de goedkope dus niet. Zoveel duurder kan het toch niet zijn om powercon in een speaker te bouwen ipv een euro-stekker?

Ben zelf aan het kijken om ipv de powercon in de speaker te bouwen gewoon een los kastje te bouwen dat ik bij het statief kan leggen.
Voornaamste reden is dat ik de kabelzooi die ik heb met gebruik als monitor kwijt wil. Een enkele kabel zou dus ideaal zijn.

Maar, een XLR signaal. Dat zul je niet passief kunnen splitsen? Daar zul je ergens een actieve splitter bij nodig hebben of niet?

----------


## renevanh

> Maar, een XLR signaal. Dat zul je niet passief kunnen splitsen? Daar zul je ergens een actieve splitter bij nodig hebben of niet?



XLR lijntjes kun je prima passief splitsen. Niet te vaak uiteraard, maar één of twee keer is geen probleem.
Wordt heel vaak gedaan in allerlei situaties.
Daarnaast is een doorlus op een versterker of achterop een actieve kast ook gewoon passief (of koud, hoe je het wilt noemen).

----------


## remco_k

> Duurdere reeksen van dB hebben het ook.
> Maar de goedkope dus niet. Zoveel duurder kan het toch niet zijn om powercon in een speaker te bouwen ipv een euro-stekker?



D'r zit anders een aanzienlijk prijsverschil tussen de euro stekker en de powercon socket. Maar dat een euro stekker hier niet echt op z'n plaats is, vind ik eigenlijk ook.




> Ben zelf aan het kijken om ipv de powercon in de speaker te bouwen gewoon een los kastje te bouwen dat ik bij het statief kan leggen.



Wat moet dat losse kastje dan doen aan de euro stekker in je speaker? Die kan er dan nog steeds zomaar uitvallen als je een scheet laat.




> Voornaamste reden is dat ik de kabelzooi die ik heb met gebruik als monitor kwijt wil. Een enkele kabel zou dus ideaal zijn.



Ik snap niet echt wat je nu bedoeld denk ik, maar er bestaan toch gewoon combi's met XLR en power in 1 kabel? 




> Maar, een XLR signaal. Dat zul je niet passief kunnen splitsen? Daar zul je ergens een actieve splitter bij nodig hebben of niet?



Als het line-signaal betreft (en dat is het) dan kan je dat prima een keertje (of zelfs 2 of meer) passief splitten.





> Het liefste houdt ik ook de normale eurostekker in het kastje voor het geval ik de powercon vergeet en hem makkelijker verkoopbaar maak.



Ik vind het omgekeerde waar. Ik zou juist de eurstekker eruit slopen, powercon in- en uit erop maken en de set is ineens veel veelzijdiger en robuuster geworden.
Je verkoopt 'm neem ik dan wel met powercon snoeren erbij natuurlijk.  :Big Grin: 

De euro stekker in de kast behouden en de powercon sockets erbij monteren, dat vind ik juist niet interessant. Allereerst omdat je met een relais de euro stekker moet 'afkoppelen'. Het zal prima werken, maar ik vind het maar een beetje "zozo".
Gewoon die euro stekker eruit, 2x powercon erin (in- en uit) en niet moeilijker doen dan strict noodzakelijk. Dat voorkomt ook vervelende storingen in de toekomst. (Ik noem er maar even eentje: iemand die én de powercon aansluit én de euro stekker... afhankelijk van de gehele situatie, de insteek volgorde en de polarisatie van de stekker kan dat BOEM! doen, voor mij genoeg om het euro gedeelte helemaal weg te halen).

_Edit: Vergeet dat BOEM! gedeelte maar, als het relais er goed wordt ingebouwd, is dat geen probleem. Maar ik vind het nog steeds niks._

----------


## @lex

> Enige twijfelpunt is het feit dat de garantie vervalt wanneer ik zelf powercon ga inbouwen. Weet niet of het me dat wel waard is.



Mijn ervaring is dat als je even contact zoekt met de leverancier of de fabrikant en je ze het ombouwen voorlegt dat ze bereid zijn zo'n modificatie binnen de garantie te laten vallen. Overigens spreekt het dan wel voor je als je hun het gevoel geeft dat je weet waarover je het hebt.

Iets anders wordt het als je in een metalen behuizing een nieuw gat gaat boren om daarin een andere aansluiting te maken. Het kan zijn dat daardoor het apparaat niet meer voldoet aan HF-interferentie richtlijnen. Stuur je het bv. terug naar Amerika voor reparatie dan kan het zijn dat zij het terug moeten bouwen om het weer te laten voldoen aan de richtlijnen omdat zij het dan pas weer mogen uitvoeren.

@lex

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Het betreft een dB speaker, dus hij zou dan terug naar italie moeten.

Heb zojuist Joris van dB even uitgelegd wat mijn idee is en of dit binnen de garantie valt.

----------


## e-sonic

Lijkt me voor de italianen een moeilijk verhaal,

Ben zelf alweer een tijdje uit de elektro ontwikkeling, maar kan me uit de eindcontrole nog wel de lekstroom en isolatie meting per systeem voor de geest halen, CE keur is niet meer van kracht, fabrikant aansprakelijkheid etc..

Is er niet iets te maken met een haakse IEC en een trekontlasting, zit ook achter op plasma's....

relais oplossing is niet aant te bevelen, ook om reden van veilgheid..

groet e-sonic

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Het gaat me niet zozeer om de degelijkheid van de IEC stekker, maar meer om de functionaliteit.
Ik wil multikabel gaan aanschaffen met xlr en powercon op 1 koord. Wanneer ik dan naar bij basje ga, kan ik wel powercon gebruiken, maar wanneer ik geen basjes neerzet, heb ik niks aan die kabel.

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Reactie terug van dB.




> Beste Jasper,
> 
> 
> In principe vervalt de garantie dan.
> 
> Oplossing: als u de verandering doet zorg anders dat u de Euro-connector terug kan inbouwen nadien mocht er ooit iets gebeuren.
> Dan kan men dit niet zien op onze Service Department.
> 
> Hopelijk ben ik u van dienst geweest.



Ga dus een van de twee voorzien van 'n powercon in op de plek waar nu de euro stekker zit. En de ander voorzien van powercon in en uit. Mocht ooit iets kapot gaat kan ik altijd de versterkerunit wisselen, zodat ze op de technische dienst niks ervan terug kunnen zien.
Weliswaar niet de eerlijkste, maar wel de meest doeltreffende manier.
En het mag van Joris.. :Big Grin:

----------


## Carl

Gaat niet werken, een Powercon past niet in het IEC gat.
Als je gaat uitboren, kun je het niet meer ongedaan maken.
Ik zou me in geval van garantie meer zorgen maken over de versterkerunits dan over het luidsprekergedeelte. Een speaker kun je wel zelf vervangen, maar versterkers repareren is zeker niet voor iedereen wegggelegd.
Een goede oplossing heb ik ook niet voor je, ben met je eens dat Powercon een betere oplossing is.
Een IEC aan je combikabel en een IEC naar Powercon verloopje voor je Bas?
Geen perfecte oplossing, maar wel eenvoudig. (en goedkoop)

----------


## remco_k

Andere oplossing, ook niet alles maar ik dump 'm maar even:
Klein kastje maken met de 2 powercons erin en een kabeltje naar buiten met een euro stekker eraan. Kastje met powercons op een fatsoenlijke manier achterop de speaker naast het euro chassisdeel bevestigen en de euro stekker vanuit dat kastje daarin steken. Dan nog een mechanise truuk (desnoods vastlijmen) zodat die euro stekker er niet meer uitkan (vallen) en je bent klaar.

Ben je ook meteen gered als je je powercon voedingskabels bent vergeten, dan kan je de euro stekker eruit trekken en die alsnog gebruiken. (tenminste, als je 'm niet gelijmd hebt)

----------


## SoundOfSilence

Heb al eens zoiets gedaan met actieve floortjes.

Als je mazzel hebt (zoals ik dus), past het powercon-chassis precies in/door het gat van de euro.
(als een blokkendoos... bij valt er net doorheen).

Ik heb toen een plaatje gemaakt waar de powercon in gemonteerd werd en wat 2 bevestigingsgaten had op de maat van het originele euro-chassis.
Paste precies, ziet er strak uit (zonder boren) en in geval van storing schroef je er zo het eurochassis weer in.

Enige nadeel is dat je niet powercon-uit hebt.

Dat heb ik opgelost met een bim-boxje met 1x powercon blauw in en 2x powercon grijs uit (andere, goedkopere, variant is 1x powercon blauw in en 2 kabels met blauwe kabeldelen via een wartel eruit).

Powercon Y-plankjes blijken sowieso handig.

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

De powercon valt in mijn geval precies erdoorheen.
Heb geen gaten waar de euro word vastgezet, dus daar kan ik geen ander plaatje op monteren. Dus even kijken of ik van ijzer een plaat kan maken die precies vastklikt in het gat van de euro.

Zo'n Y-boxje wat jij aangeeft zou in principe ook perfect zijn.
Simpel gezegd heb jij dit gemaakt, zonder de XLR?

----------


## Outline

Dan moet je het maar doen met alleen Powercon in per kant... Lijkt mij dat je je daar ook mee kan redden! En anders kun je altijd nog een splitterblokje maken voor de enkele keer dat je het nodig hebt.

En vergeet je niet om er ook weer een zekering in te zetten? Die zit er namelijk niet voor niets in!...

En de handigste manier is om gewoon 2 plaatjes te maken die over het originele gat passen. 1 plaat zet je aan de voorkant en de andere aan de achterkant van het originele gat. Even binnen de hoeken van het originele gat een gaatje boren in de plaatjes en daar een schroef doorheen en je plaatje kan geen kant meer op! Als je een beetje mazzel hebt, kun je je Powercon tussen de plaatjes vast zetten. Wel even het plaatje aarden en dus niet een zekering (met houder) vergeten!!!...

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Outline!
Precies zoals jij het me nu uitlegt heb ik het inderdaad ook gemaakt.
Weliswaar om te proberen even hout gebruikt met een grijze plug, maar het past inderdaad.
Buitenkant word sowieso vervangen door ijzer (binnenkant ook?) zodat ik de plug in de speaker zelf kan laten vallen.

----------


## Outline

Gewoon alles van metaal maken...

Je kunt ook een lokale metaalboer 2 plaatjes laten maken die er in vallen en de diepte uitvullen. Dan kun je die met een strip aan de binnenkant vast zetten en ben je ook klaar! Even buiten het standaaard doosje denken en crea in metaalbewerken worden en je het zo een prachtige, op-fabriekswerk-lijkende oplossing!

EN VERGEET JE NIET OM ER EEN ZEKERING BIJ TE ZETTEN EN HET PLAATJE TE AARDEN?!?

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Ben helaas geen crea-bea op het gebied van metaal...
Maar daar vinden we wel wat op.

Ja, zekering komt erin!
Ja, ijzer word geaard.

Zo goed?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Outline

Gewoon bedenken wat je wil, dat op tekening zetten met de juiste maten (goed meten dus!!!) en met een eventueel voorbeeld of waar het in moet komen naar de locale metaalbewerker/smid. Die kan het zo voor je maken.

Je weet wel waarom ik over de zekering en aarding begon... 't blijft 220V he! Klein foutje is groot AUtje!

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

Je moet alleen nog wel even die grijze PowerCon voor een blauwe vervangen.  :Embarrassment: 

De grijze zijn bedoelt voor de uitgang, de blauwe voor de ingang.
Je kunt nu gevaarlijke situaties krijgen als je ze mixt met apparaten die wel juist zijn aangesloten en daarnaast nog een doorlus hebben (op grijs uitgevoerd zoals het hoort).


Groeten Hugo

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

> Weliswaar *om te proberen* even hout gebruikt met *een grijze plug*, maar het past inderdaad.




Toch bedankt voor de tip hoor!  :Wink: 
Moet er inderdaad niet aan denken dat dit mis gaat..

Outline, bedankt voor de hulp. Ga me zeker eens bedenken wat ik wil en daarmee langs de ijzerboer. Kijken wat deze voor me kan betekenen.

----------


## dj-wojcik

> Toch bedankt voor de tip hoor! 
> Moet er inderdaad niet aan denken dat dit mis gaat..
> 
> Outline, bedankt voor de hulp. Ga me zeker eens bedenken wat ik wil en daarmee langs de ijzerboer. Kijken wat deze voor me kan betekenen.



kom je maar even langs dan maken we dat wel even :Embarrassment: 
ik heb nog plaat-materiaal liggen en het is zelfs zwart voorbewerkt.

gr kevin ("de ijzerboer")

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

Overheen gelezen, sorry. Je foto stond dan ook wel heel pontificaal in beeld...  :Smile: 

Groeten Hugo

----------


## speakertech

> Hallo tezamen,
> 
> Ik ben momenteel de mogelijkheden aan het bekijken om mijn huidige toppen (db Technologies flexsys F12) te voorzien van powercon in en uitgangen.
> Wat is de veiligste en beste methode om dit te doen?
> Het liefste houdt ik ook de normale eurostekker in het kastje voor het geval ik de powercon vergeet en hem makkelijker verkoopbaar maak.
> Ik snap niet waarom fabrikanten niet standaard een powercon inbouwen in dit soort speakers. Is toch veel makkelijker om een universeel, betrouwbaar systeem te hebben.
> 
> Zijn hier dus mensen die dit ook al gedaan hebben?
> 
> http://img638.imageshack.us/img638/403/img0157ci.jpg



Wat is het serieuze nadeel van een driepolige eurosteker?
Het is een van de meest gangbare pluggen. Uit voorzorg, leg ik altijd alle kabels naar een apparaat vast met een klittenbandje of gaffa. Wordt er aan de kabel getrokken, dan komen de krachten nimmer op de connector zelf, dat geldt zowel voor de audio als voor de netpluggen.
Heb je meerdere toppen naast elkaar, dan kan ik me iets voorstellen bij de doorlusmogelijkheid. Een simpele netslof achter je toppen, zal echt niet veel meer werk opleveren. Een ander alternatief is een splitterboxje zelf maken en dan eenmaal powercon in en vast daarop aangesloten het gewenste aantal eurokabels. Dat zijn er meestal twee of vier. Op de splitterbox is dan ook weer ruimte voor een powercon uitgang, indien je wil doorlussen naar een volgende stack. Voorzie je de splitterbox van een haak, kun je hem ook nog ophangen aan een van de wielen wan je subs ofzo. Meestal worden die getipt en wijzen de wielen doelloos naar achter.
maak het lekker stevig. Blijft er iemand metezijn voetjes achter de kabel hangen, jammer dan, tenzij je subs ultra lichtgewicht zijn.
Eurostekers hebben bewezen robuust en betrouwbaar te zijn. De grootste fout die daarmee gemaakt wordt, is dat steker niet op trek ontlast wordt, doordat de kabel soms te kort is (zie je ook wel eens bij microfoons, waarbij de kabel vanaf de micro een halve meter boven de vloer hangt) en soms omdat de kabel met zijn volle gewicht aan de plug hangt. De remedie heb ik al aangegeven. Een andere manier van trekontlasting, is de kabel even door het handvat  (voor zover aanwezig) van je luidsprekerbox te halen.
Ik kan me niet herinneren, dat ik een storing had door een euroconnector.

Speakertech

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Waarom worden basboxen dan wel uitgevoerd met powercon en de toppen niet?
Het lijkt mij handiger een universeel systeem te hebben zodat ik elke kabel voor elke speaker kan gebruiken.

----------


## SoundOfSilence

> Wat is het serieuze nadeel van een driepolige eurosteker?



Afgezien van het feit dat ie niet trekontlast is én dat schucko's (vaak de andere kant van de kabel) niet "faserein" zijn is e rweinig mis met een euro.

Echter, als je (zoals wij) zo min mogelijk schucko's op/rond een podium wil hebben is een euro niet zo handig.
Wij hebben (gelijk een multikabelsysteem) een voedingssysteem met alleen maar powercon -> powercon kabels. Er zit alleen aan de eerste positie een schucko (of liever de 380 verdeler die ook gewoon powercon is).
Op posities waar spanning gewenst is door de band ligt een powercon doorlus-doosje met een gezekerde schucko uit (zekeringautomaat van 4 of 6 ampere). Op die manier kan de gitarist niet je het set omver trekken.
Nadeel voor de band is dat ze niet zomaar overal een steker in kunnen steken, maar da's ook een voordeel.
Grootste voordeel is dat de kabelkist weer een paar vakken minder heeft (we hebben alleen powerconkabels op verschillende lengtes en wat slimme blokken)

----------


## speakertech

> Afgezien van het feit dat ie niet trekontlast is én dat schucko's (vaak de andere kant van de kabel) niet "faserein" zijn is er weinig mis met een euro.



Dat faserein heb ik nooit begrepen. Soms scheelt het wel eens wat in brom als je de netsteker omdraait, maar dat is feitelijk geen goede oplossing. Er zit ergens een foutje in het audiosysteem. Powercons ontnemen je in dat geval de mogelijkheid om de fase te keren.
Faserein heb ik nimmer op gelet. Overigens is de Belgische en ik meen ook de Duitse Schuckosteker voorzien van een extra aardpen, waardoor ompolen ook niet mogelijk is.
Het splittertje wat ik voorstelde met powercon in en vaste eurokabeltjes uit zou het probleem van "altijd in fase" oplossen.
Een groot voordeel van een powercon is wel dat bij custom aansluitpanelen, de gaten  geponst kunnen worden met een goedkope ronde pons. Bij een eurosteker, wordt het vrijwel altijd "figuurzagen"
Als je alles met powercon hebt, zal het wel loslopen, maar heb je een paar toestellen of een rek met zo'n connector, dan ben je wel gen....d als je voedingskabeltje in het magazijn is blijven liggen. Dat gebeurt trouwens alleen als je met de set aan de andere kant van het land staat. :Big Grin: 


Speakertech

----------


## Outline

> Overigens is de Belgische en ik meen ook de Duitse Schuckosteker voorzien van een extra aardpen, waardoor ompolen ook niet mogelijk is.



De Belgen en Fransen hebben een aardepen in het stopcontact (en dus geen aarde-verbinding met 2 klemmende 'pennen' in het stopcontact), de Duitsers hebben hetzelfde als wij...

Mooie link: http://www.the-best-solution.com/upl...02004%20NL.pdf Vanaf pag. 52 interessant. De verschillende typen connectoren staan op pagina 64.

Ik snap maar al te goed waarom hij overstapt op Powercon: trekontlasting, standaard gatmaat, niet iedereen heeft het (alhoewel dat ook minder wordt), minder verschillende stekkers in z'n assortiment waardoor hij minder kans heeft op fouten, grotere belastbaarheid van een Powercon, enz enz. Moet ik nog even door gaan?

Laat je wel zien hoe het er uit ziet als het klaar is? Als het echt netjes is, moet je ook 'ns een foto naar Joris sturen. Net werk kan hij wel waarderen en je scoort er pluspunten mee...

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Tuurlijk volgt er een foto wanneer het werk af is.
Materiaal is besteld, dus dit zal ik zeker met jullie delen.

Bedankt voor alle tips!

----------

